# Displayed Fare Before or After Lyft's 20%?



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

As we all know, Lyft has finally started displaying the fare after ending the ride, which is something we all wanted. In the e-mail from 3-November, their examples of screenshots stated specifically that the fare displayed was BEFORE Lyft's 20% commission was taken out.

So, after my token Lyft ride for the evening lastnight, it displayed $35.17 for the fare. On my daily summary, however, it still shows as $35.17 (I expected only $28.13 on my end). My question to anyone who has already figured this out...is the fare displayed at the end of the ride before or after their 20% commission is deducted?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

It is supposed to be the gross fare before 20% deduction that shows. I know in the beta before they went to decimals, it was showing the net after 20% deduction. But when they switched to no rounding and decimal places it was supposed to show gross fare, not including any tips.

Hopefully someone else can chime in on this. I don't have the new version yet.


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

The fare you see on your screen that is display after you've ended the ride is before lyft takes out there 20% commission. As you can see in screenshots below the total amount of the ride came out to $18.47 before lyft takes out there 20% commission when they took out there commission it come to the total earning of $14.78.

*Before Commission Is Taken out*








*Then After Commission is Taken out*


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Robert420 said:


> The fare you see on your screen that is display after you've ended the ride is before lyft takes out there 20% commission. As you can see in screenshots below the total amount of the ride came out to $18.47 before lyft takes out there 20% commission when they took out there commission it come to the total earning of $14.78.


This is how I understood it to be, but started doubting it after that ride. Like I mentioned, the fare that displayed on my phone after dropping the passenger said $35.17, and my daily summary showed $35.17 under "your earnings" (Actually $37.17 due to a $2 tip). Dare I ask why my "Lyft Fee" block always says $0.00? Always! Anyone else have that?


----------



## haohmaru (Sep 18, 2014)

Here in Jacksonville we don't have that feature yet. We don't have heat maps, either. Lyft...


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

You should have the fare feature if you manually go in and update your Lyft app (I had to do mine manually). We don't have heat maps in Albuquerque either.


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> This is how I understood it to be, but started doubting it after that ride. Like I mentioned, the fare that displayed on my phone after dropping the passenger said $35.17, and my daily summary showed $35.17 under "your earnings" (Actually $37.17 due to a $2 tip). Dare I ask why my "Lyft Fee" block always says $0.00? Always! Anyone else have that?


_
Note: Drivers in ABQ are currently exempt from commission due to local regulatory requirements.* as stated on lyft helpdesk see link below_

_https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1740201
_
This why your fare amount was still the same after ending the ride an also why lyft fee block says $0.00


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

That explains a lot. Geez, hope that "regulatory requirement" sticks around for a while. Mystery solved...thanks for your help.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> You should have the fare feature if you manually go in and update your Lyft app (I had to do mine manually). We don't have heat maps in Albuquerque either.


How do you manually update Lyft? I checked the Lyft menu, no update to select. I checked the app store and no need for update there either.


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

Sly said:


> How do you manually update Lyft? I checked the Lyft menu, no update to select. I checked the app store and no need for update there either.


Android or IOS Device ?

If you've android = The latest version is 2.71 which was just released this last week on 11/13/2014.

If you've Iphone = Latest version for y'all won't be released until sometimes this upcoming week which includes all the new features.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> That explains a lot. Geez, hope that "regulatory requirement" sticks around for a while. Mystery solved...thanks for your help.


If that's the case then DRIVE DRIVE DRIVE! (no % cut)

Are they going to do a clawback or a reserve?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Robert420 said:


> Android or IOS Device ?
> 
> If you've android = The latest version is 2.71 which was just released this last week on 11/13/2014.
> 
> If you've Iphone = Latest version for y'all won't be released until sometimes this upcoming week which includes all the new features.


Got a link or procedure for that? Nothing in the app to update. (nevermind-brainfart)


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Got a link or procedure for that? Nothing in the app to update. (nevermind-brainfart)


Do you've Android or IOS ?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Robert420 said:


> Do you've Android or IOS ?


Android. Figured it out and got the update. Just a little slow today from a long tough nite out driving.

Really looking forward to seeing the fare! That's critical info for me to calculate my run rate and whether to continue or press harder on an ongoing basis. I'm usually able to guess pretty close, but it's a pain and shouldn't have even been required.


----------



## tacomaseaguy1972 (Nov 6, 2014)

Cool tip to help ...open lyft website log in ...goto history open random daily report...goto web address after page opens ...change the date to tomorrow date ...see tally of everything commission gone tip added totalled up as you go all day ...just figured it out playing withwebpage today...cheers all


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> This is how I understood it to be, but started doubting it after that ride. Like I mentioned, the fare that displayed on my phone after dropping the passenger said $35.17, and my daily summary showed $35.17 under "your earnings" (Actually $37.17 due to a $2 tip). Dare I ask why my "Lyft Fee" block always says $0.00? Always! Anyone else have that?


Lyft may be doing a no fee promotion for the drivers in your area.


----------



## tacomaseaguy1972 (Nov 6, 2014)

Are you in abq cuz they are not allowed to charge xommision yet there


----------



## gemnilocs (Sep 29, 2014)

Robert420 said:


> Android or IOS Device ?
> 
> If you've android = The latest version is 2.71 which was just released this last week on 11/13/2014.
> 
> If you've Iphone = Latest version for y'all won't be released until sometimes this upcoming week which includes all the new features.


hope by now you've checked to see that iOS is ready to update...so happy about seeing the fare now at the end of the ride....at least we kinda have some idea of how much we are making


----------

